# September: "Confessions" Voting Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Sep 17, 2013)

Please take some time to read the entries and vote for the *three poems you consider most deserving*. It is *imperative* that you *use ALL THREE VOTES.

*Those who vote for less than three entries or who vote for their own work will be regarded as "spoiled votes" and discounted.
*
Members who vote for their own work will also have their entry disqualified*, so please double check your votes before submitting them. Members who create duplicate accounts to vote for themselves will also have their entry disqualified and all of their accounts banned.

The entrant who receives most votes gets a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate award.

Please leave comments and/or feedback in this thread.


Good luck, ladies and gentlemen. :smile:


----------



## vangoghsear (Sep 17, 2013)

I liked all of the entries, but Apple's imagery of the fallen prayer beads really grabbed me, loved CD's word choices and could relate, and lasm's descriptive imagery was very effective.  Nice work everyone.


----------



## escorial (Sep 17, 2013)

voted..3 times.....


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Sep 19, 2013)

*YET AGAIN, it became necessary for two votes to be discounted due to a voter casting only two votes.

**It is ABSOLUTELY IMPERATIVE that voters USE ALL THREE VOTES. This method of voting was implemented in the interest of fairness three years ago. It is not a new concept, nor has another method been employed in any challenge since its implementation.

Please, please, please, USE ALL THREE VOTES to ensure your valuable voice is heard and to prevent your favored entries from losing deserved votes.

Thank you.*


----------



## Jon M (Sep 19, 2013)

Voted for lace, lasm, and cd.


----------



## Jon M (Sep 27, 2013)

Congrats apple, cd, and the _winner! winner! weiner!_ lasm.


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Sep 27, 2013)

Oh hey than--waitaminnit, who you calling a weiner?! 

(thanks, Jon!)


----------

